# Grenoble : PommeBouffe 1 : novembre 2004



## chagregel (6 Octobre 2004)

Salut à tous, 

Ayant rencontré un membre de l'association Pomme Grenette (AUG Grenoble) sous la coupelle du
non moins célèbre Taho,
j'aimerais organiser début novembre une AES Grenobloise.

Balooners se joint à moi sur ce souhait.

Membres de MacGé, on compte sur vous!
(on sait qu'il y en a des grenoblois  hein Fred, Kaneda...   )

Bref, une bonne soirée en perspective, voir plus si vous voulez visiter Grenoble 

A pluche


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Octobre 2004)

Ben déjà, ça sera sans moi  

je cherche du taf et je pense pas que la situation actuelle me permette quoi que ce soit... 

une autre fois peut-être...


----------



## Kaneda (6 Octobre 2004)

Bon bah pour moi, je ne vois rien qui m'y opposerai à part le fait que fin octobre / début novembre, on sera sur Paris pour un mariage, mais je pense que l'on sera revenu vers le 2 ou 3 novembre. 

A confirmer dirons nous


----------



## WebOliver (6 Octobre 2004)

Toujours partant moi...  Mais faut voir les dates.  :love:


----------



## Balooners (6 Octobre 2004)

Euh... j'peu pas jé piscine...  

Ben moi c'est un peu loin mais je suis partant  Si on faisait ça au alentours du 11 12 13 Novembre?


----------



## chagregel (11 Octobre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Euh... j'peu pas jé piscine...
> 
> Ben moi c'est un peu loin mais je suis partant  Si on faisait ça au alentours du 11 12 13 Novembre?



Je propose donc le week end du 6 ou du 20 novembre    :rateau:


----------



## chagregel (11 Octobre 2004)

*WE du : à définir... ** 

Au pays des montagnes et des boissons chaudes* 

*Ici :Grenoble... *​
 * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*








- Chagregel

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- 

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 

_ *Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

-


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- 

_


----------



## Balooners (11 Octobre 2004)

*WE du : à définir... ** 

Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse...* 

*Ici :Grenoble... *​
 * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Chagregel
- Balooners 

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- 

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 

_ *Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

-


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





-


----------



## golf (12 Octobre 2004)

*WE du : à définir... ** 

Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse...* 

*Ici : Grenoble... *​
 * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Chagregel
- Balooners 

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- 

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 

_ *Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

-


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- golf [je vote pour le doublement des WE ]


----------



## WebOliver (12 Octobre 2004)

*WE du : à définir... ** 

Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse...* 

*Ici : Grenoble... *​
 * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Chagregel
- Balooners 

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- 

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- WebO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ *Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

-


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- golf [je vote pour le doublement des WE


----------



## benjamin (12 Octobre 2004)

Va falloir établir un cahier des charges que toute rencontre devra satisfaire pour obtenir le statut d'AES. Parce que là, ça part dans tous les sens, et ça va plus du tout


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Octobre 2004)

*WE du : à définir... ** 

Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse...* 

*Ici : Grenoble... *​
 * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Chagregel
- Balooners 

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- 

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- WebO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ *Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

-


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- golf [je vote pour le doublement des WE 
- GlobalCut


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir établir un cahier des charges que toute rencontre devra satisfaire pour obtenir le statut d'AES. Parce que là, ça part dans tous les sens, et ça va plus du tout


cahier des charges.... là ça m'intéresse comme job


----------



## JBMAC (13 Octobre 2004)

*WE du : à définir... ** 

Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse...* 

*Ici : Grenoble... *​
 * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Chagregel
- Balooners 
- JBMAC 

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- 

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- WebO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ *Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

-


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- golf [je vote pour le doublement des WE 
- GlobalCut


----------



## appleman (13 Octobre 2004)

*WE du : à définir... *


*Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse...* 

*Ici : Grenoble... *​


*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Chagregel
- Balooners 
- JBMAC 
- Appleman 
*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- WebO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

-


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- golf [je vote pour le doublement des WE 
- GlobalCut


----------



## chagregel (14 Octobre 2004)

c'est bon tout ca!

Alors deuxième ou 3éme week end de novembre?

Perso je préfère le 3éme (le 20) mais le 13 ca me va aussi.


----------



## Taho! (14 Octobre 2004)

Coucou tout le monde et merci à chagregel qui m'a invité sur ce sujet !
Pour information, une bouffe aura lieu le 6 Novembre, tous ceux qui veulent venir sont les bienvenus !
plus d'infos : http://taho.phpnet.org/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1790

Si Pomme Grenette peut servir de support ou d'aide à l'organisation, ne pas hésiter !
ma vCard est sur le site de Pomme Grenette : www.pomme-grenette.org


----------



## appleman (14 Octobre 2004)

Perso, je préfere aussi le week end du 20 mais bon...je suis le mouvement!


----------



## chagregel (19 Octobre 2004)

Bon, je vais etre lourd mais le week end du 20, je ne peux finalement pas les Vendredi et Samedi soir.

Que voulez vous faire?
-Une soirée
-Un diner 
-Un apéro
-Un gouter
-Un café
-Un dejeuner
-Un p'tit dej   

Perso, je suis plus pour l'apéro- diner
Ou alors on organise carrément une journée sur Grenoble si d'autres veulent venir?

A plus


----------



## Taho! (19 Octobre 2004)

Le 6/11 un dîner est organisé pour et par Pomme Grenette.
Après, je ne sais pas à quoi ressemble vraiment une AES


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2004)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Le 6/11 un dîner est organisé pour et par Pomme Grenette.
> Après, je ne sais pas à quoi ressemble vraiment une AES


la vraie question est : à quoi ressembl chagregel à une aes


----------



## Taho! (19 Octobre 2004)

Plus sérieusement, je pourrais en savoir un peu plus ?
(non supermoquette, je ne veux pas en savoir plus sur chagregel... mais sur l'AES)


----------



## WebOliver (19 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> la vraie question est : à quoi ressembl chagregel à une aes



Y doit y avoir quelques photos de Chag qui traînent à quelque part...   

Sinon, vous avez fixé une date? J'ai bien envie de me pointer...


----------



## chagregel (19 Octobre 2004)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Plus sérieusement, je pourrais en savoir un peu plus ?
> (non supermoquette, je ne veux pas en savoir plus sur chagregel... mais sur l'AES)



Littéralement, AES = Apple Expo Spontané.

Dans les faits, l'AES est plus une rencontre entre MacGé pour faire connaissance, 
faire connaître une ville ou une région, échanger des..... Bon plans  

Le 6/11, ca a l'air de coller pour moi


----------



## chagregel (19 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> la vraie question est : à quoi ressembl chagregel à une aes


----------



## WebOliver (19 Octobre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

>



Tu vas me retravailller et me soigner cette vilaine PopolAttitude...


----------



## chagregel (19 Octobre 2004)

C'est vrai que Baloo a plus la styyyyyle  :love:  :rateau:


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Littéralement, AES = Apple Expo Spontané.



Mackie, si tu es dans le coin, explique lui : moi je ne peux plus, je n'en peux plus.... :modo:


----------



## Taho! (19 Octobre 2004)

Laissez tomber, je ne suis que visiteur occasionnel du forum. Si ça fait chier d'expliquer, je chercherais...
Je savais la signification de AES, mais que se passe-t-il durant ces moments spontanés ? Une bouffe ? une réunion ? des démos ? une lan ?
Merci quand même


----------



## macinside (19 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, si tu es dans le coin, explique lui : moi je ne peux plus, je n'en peux plus.... :modo:




tu sais, il est pote avec SMG, donc je cherche même plus a lui expliqer


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2004)

Bon, alors je m'y colle...

AES = Apple Expo Sauvage. A copier 100 fois.


----------



## golf (19 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> AES = Apple Expo Sauvage. A copier 100 fois.


Rectif, maintenant, c'est ÆS = Apple Expo Sauvage. A copier là où çà doit l'être 

Et ÆS = le WE [et S'ÆS = ÆS chuisse, B'ÆS = ÆS gelbe]
MiniÆS = grosse bouffe ou piquenique [idem pour MiniS'ÆS et MiniB'ÆS, chuibe et gelsse]
Fl'ÆS = pot ou tite bouffe [idem pour Fl'S'ÆS et Fl'B'ÆS, chuibe et gelsse]
Moualà...

Mais y a tout dans la FAQ du forum RV


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2004)

J'ai l'antériorité de l'inscription, je dis et j'écris donc ce que je veux !


----------



## Taho! (19 Octobre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Rectif, maintenant, c'est ÆS = Apple Expo Sauvage. A copier là où çà doit l'être
> 
> Et ÆS = le WE [et S'ÆS = ÆS chuisse, B'ÆS = ÆS gelbe]
> MiniÆS = grosse bouffe ou piquenique [idem pour MiniS'ÆS et MiniB'ÆS, chuibe et gelsse]
> ...


ça a le mérite d'être clair !
donc vous voulez faire quel type d'ÆS sur Grenoble ? une ÆS le week-end du 6 avec la bouffe sur samedi en point central ? ou juste une MiniÆS le 6 au soir (ce que j'ai appelé Pomme Grenette's Bouffe ici...) ?


----------



## golf (19 Octobre 2004)

Çà, c'est aux MacGéens locaux [autoproclamés (*)] de se déterminer 


* quoique chag comme local ! il n'est pas encore assez gratiné le dauphinois d'adoption


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Rectif, maintenant, c'est ÆS = Apple Expo Sauvage. A copier là où çà doit l'être
> 
> Et ÆS = le WE [et S'ÆS = ÆS chuisse, B'ÆS = ÆS gelbe]
> MiniÆS = grosse bouffe ou piquenique [idem pour MiniS'ÆS et MiniB'ÆS, chuibe et gelsse]
> ...



Alea jact'æs, si j'ose dire.


----------



## golf (19 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'antériorité de l'inscription, je dis et j'écris donc ce que je veux !


Qu'est ce qu'il éructe le sénile !?!
Zut, il s'est encore échappé de sa maison de rentraite en Paca    :mouais:  :rateau:

T'es encore allé au webBar d'à côté  :hein:


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qu'il éructe le sénile !?!
> Zut, il s'est encore échappé de sa maison de rentraite en Paca    :mouais:  :rateau:



Je fais un noeud a mon mouchoir !


----------



## loudjena (19 Octobre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je vais etre lourd mais le week end du 20, je ne peux finalement pas les Vendredi et Samedi soir.
> 
> Que voulez vous faire?
> -Une soirée
> ...



Comment ça ? Il faut choisir ? :mouais: 



> Perso, je suis plus pour l'apéro- diner
> Ou alors on organise carrément une journée sur Grenoble si d'autres veulent venir?
> 
> A plus



Et pourquoi pas une chasse au trésor aussi tant que tu y es


----------



## golf (19 Octobre 2004)

Damned :affraid: , ils t'ont laissé ton mouchoir !!!
  :mouais:  :love:


----------



## chagregel (19 Octobre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça ? Il faut choisir ? :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> Et pourquoi pas une chasse au trésor aussi tant que tu y es



Et ben!!!!! J'ai cru que tu boudais ce sujet  :rose:  me v'la rassuré  :love: 

Bon pour la chasse au tresor, faut demander aux admin de nous sponsoriser    

Alors, on a l'air parti pour un diner mais qu'en est il d'une journée aux 2 Alpes ou à Tignes????

Ah!!! en voila une idée, pique nique sur les pistes, diner le soir.

Z'en pensez quoi ?


----------



## Balooners (19 Octobre 2004)

Il est vrai qu'il a bien neigé hier mais aujourd'hui... plus rien  

Bon moi c'est quand vous voulez pas de soucis, frais et dispo.

Je vous propose L'auberge Napoléon  

Amok tu viens ? :love:  il va y avoir des Newbies pour une transformation en ipod 

Sérieusement, un petit resto pas cher on va bien trouver ça, c'est pas ce qui manque, vous avez un budget, un type de restos de préférence? (Chinois, Japonais, Français, Mexicain, Africain...)

Sinon on va tous chez Chagregel  et il nous fais de bonnes pâtes à sa façon


----------



## WebOliver (19 Octobre 2004)

Je remonte la liste... Finalement c'est quand? Le week-end du 6? 


*WE du : à définir... *


*Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse...* 

*Ici : Grenoble... *​


*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*








- Chagregel
- Balooners 
- JBMAC 
- Appleman 
*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- WebO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

-


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- golf [je vote pour le doublement des WE 
- GlobalCut


----------



## chagregel (19 Octobre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> (...)Sinon on va tous chez Chagregel  et il nous fais de bonnes pâtes à sa façon



Elles étaient pas bonnes mes pates????      

Ps: je passe quand chez toi en manger  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## JBMAC (20 Octobre 2004)

Salut en raison d'un budget serré je serais plus motivé par un repas genre "tonneau diogène" bon sympa et pas cher...

JB


----------



## Balooners (20 Octobre 2004)

JBMAC a dit:
			
		

> Salut en raison d'un budget serré je serais plus motivé par un repas genre "tonneau diogène" bon sympa et pas cher...
> 
> JB



Mais oui  l'auberge Napoléon c'était une plaisanterie 



			
				Chagregel a dit:
			
		

> lles étaient pas bonnes mes pates????




Oh que si elles étaient excellentes, je ne t'ai jamais dis le contraire 

Pour la bouffe chez moi, Woa (Fabien) Vient chez moi à partir du 29 octobre ça te tente? On se fais une Super Mini AES Chez moi  le Vendredi ou le Samedi


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

Salut à tous, grenoblois têtes de noix !

L'Auberge Napoléon ne s'appelait-elle pas, jadis, le Relais Napoléon ?  C'est bien rue Montorge ?

Un grenoblois exilé à Paris qui vous salue bien bas...


----------



## Taho! (20 Octobre 2004)

J'ai l'impression de parler dans le vide.
une Pomme Grenette's Bouffe est organisée le 6/11 au soir.
vienne qui veut ou lit mon message


----------



## WebOliver (20 Octobre 2004)

Ça se précise... :love: et vous les autres? Vous viendez? 

*WE du : à définir... *


*Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse...* 

*Ici : Grenoble... *​


*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Chagregel
- Balooners 
- JBMAC 
- Appleman 
*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





- WebO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

-  

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

-


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- golf [je vote pour le doublement des WE] 
- GlobalCut


----------



## Taho! (20 Octobre 2004)

*WE du : à définir... *


*Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse...* 

*Ici : Grenoble... *​


*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Chagregel
- Balooners 
- JBMAC 
- Appleman 
- Taho! (Pomme Grenette's bouffe) 
*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





- WebO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

-  

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

-


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- golf [je vote pour le doublement des WE] 
- GlobalCut


----------



## Balooners (22 Octobre 2004)

*WE du : à définir... *


*Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse...* 

*Ici : Grenoble... *​


*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Chagregel
- Balooners 
- JBMAC 
- Appleman 
- Taho! (Pomme Grenette's bouffe) 
- WebO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Devrait venir, à confirmer *







*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

-  

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

-


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- golf [je vote pour le doublement des WE] 
- GlobalCut


----------



## Balooners (22 Octobre 2004)

Alors voilà des nouvelles.

Donc, Normalement, si tout va pour le mieux, une date commune qui devrait convenir à tout le monde est le 6 novembre. 

Au même moment Taho! Organise la Taho! Bouffe du Club Pomme Grenette. Donc pourquoi pas faire d'une pierre deux coups comme ça il y aura même encore plus de monde. Donc pour l'heure du rendez vous de la Taho! Bouffe, celle ci est à 19h30 Place Grenette, mais il n'y a pas de raison que l'on ne fasse pas un truc avant. 

Concernant le restaurant, il est encore à déterminer et après on verra  

Pour le Dimanche, on pourra trouver des truc bien sympa "Laser Game, (assez marrant) Mini bike, balade à la bastille... il y a plein de truc à faire.

Voilà voilà. qu'en pensez vous êtes vous d'accord pour la date?

@+


----------



## chagregel (22 Octobre 2004)

Ca roule!!!!!


----------



## Taho! (22 Octobre 2004)

Vendu pour moi n'aussi !
LaserGame, je suis preneur


----------



## chagregel (22 Octobre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Alors voilà des nouvelles.
> 
> Donc, Normalement, si tout va pour le mieux, une date commune qui devrait convenir à tout le monde est le 6 novembre.
> 
> ...




Quel GO ce balooners  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Amok (22 Octobre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Amok tu viens ? :love:  il va y avoir des Newbies pour une transformation en ipod






			
				Taho a dit:
			
		

> LaserGame, je suis preneur



Il semble évident qu'un bon vivier iPodesque se forme du côté de la ville des noix ! 
Mais bon, méga fête familliale en vue, avec grands crus et autres délicates attentions.

Si web'o est dans le coin, n'hésitez pas à lui faire subir les pires outrages, il adore ca et je rappelle à toutes fins utiles que Moossieur cherche les coups en se vantant de bosser sur un Dell. Pour les frais de peinture, envoyez moi la facture et allez y à fond : c'est du suisse, donc du premier choix !


----------



## WebOliver (22 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il semble évident qu'un bon vivier iPodesque se forme du côté de la ville des noix !
> Mais bon, méga fête familliale en vue, avec grands crus et autres délicates attentions.
> 
> Si web'o est dans le coin, n'hésitez pas à lui faire subir les pires outrages, il adore ca et je rappelle à toutes fins utiles que Moossieur cherche les coups en se vantant de bosser sur un Dell. Pour les frais de peinture, envoyez moi la facture et allez y à fond : c'est du suisse, donc du premier choix !



Je ne vous apprendrai rien en affirmant qu'un ravalement de façade des parties appelées sphériques (?) ne peut avoir lieu qu'en présence de Sa Majesté et n'être également effectué que par Sa Sainteté. De plus, pour Votre rappel, j'ai déjà subi ledit supplice en la ville de Lutèce, Votre mémoire Vous ferait-elle défaut? L'âge peut-être? Je n'ose y croire... 

Il est fort regrettable que Vous ne puissiez festoyer en Isère zavec nous, nous nous inclinons devant Vos familiales obligations. Nous sacrifierons quelques nioubs en Votre honneur.

PS: Oui, je bosse sur Dell et j'aime ça. :love: :casse:  Et, oh chui Suisse mais pas nioub (enfin sur PC, oui :rose: )...  Alors faisez gaffe vot' Majesté.


----------



## Balooners (23 Octobre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Quel GO ce balooners  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## chagregel (23 Octobre 2004)

[Club Med] GO = Gentil Organisateur     :rateau:


----------



## Balooners (23 Octobre 2004)

D'accord d'accord 

Bon concernant le restaurant, vous avez des idées? Quel Type ? Que l'on puisse réserver un truc quand même. 

Aller Aller proposez après, je me charge de vous trouver ça et de réserver.


----------



## Taho! (24 Octobre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> D'accord d'accord
> 
> Bon concernant le restaurant, vous avez des idées? Quel Type ? Que l'on puisse réserver un truc quand même.
> Aller Aller proposez après, je me charge de vous trouver ça et de réserver.


Merci Balooners, je vois que tu suis.
Le resto sélectionné pour ce soir là est le *Bistro Romain*, place Grenette (logique !). Je réserve bientôt...
Comme à la base, c'est Pomme Grenette qui organise, je me charge de tout. Venez, c'est tout.
Par contre je veux bien te laissez t'occuper du dimanche ! Moi un LaserGame ça me dit bien...


----------



## WebOliver (24 Octobre 2004)

Mouais, dimanche matin... plutôt dimanche dans l'après-midi, étant donné que c'te bande de nioub va pas se réveiller avant midi...    Ensuite LaserGame?... Chui pas très chaud, moi, enfin pourquoi pas...  Et pour les non-gamers vous proposez quoi?...   Y a pas mal de trucs à faire et à voir sur Grenoble non?... Une chouette Via Ferrata à la Bastille (fait froid?), avec lâcher de nioub au sommet.   Non? Aut' chose?  On peut faire une visite du vieux Grenoble  pour les touristes qui viennent de Suisse...  Pour les musées on va laisser tomber je crois...   A moins de tenter un LaserGame dans le musée, ouah, trop bon...  

Bon, alors... c'te programme? Un bain dans l'Isère au petit matin?


----------



## Taho! (24 Octobre 2004)

Vieux Grenoble, OK
LaserGame: pour les Gamers, OK
Bain, via ferrata, trop froid maintenant....
Musées : pour ceux qui aiment...
WebO, tu viens de toute façon ?

Samedi, je m'occupe de tout
Dimanche, on a un beau GO... !


----------



## WebOliver (24 Octobre 2004)

Oui, en principe je vais me pointer.  Faut que je règle encore un détail, je vois en parler à Balooners.


----------



## Balooners (24 Octobre 2004)

D'accord, d'accord, je ne savais pas que le resto c'était le Bistrot Romain, je croyais que tu donnais un lieu, à coté du BR  c'est plus précis comme ça.

Vous savez, on peut faire pas mal de truc dans tout un dimanche. Une montée de la Bastille (A pied bien sûr  ) mais on peut aussi prendre les Bulles pour ceux qui veulent. Puis après on envisage selon l'humeur, visite du vieux Grenoble... On peut tout faire aussi rien n'empêche.

Mais Webo à donné pas mal de liens, dites moi ce qui vous intéresse pas mal.

Et Webo, contact moi par ichat quand tu veux 

@+


----------



## Taho! (24 Octobre 2004)

*WE du : 6-7 Novembre 2004*


*Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse... (bref, au Bistro Romain Place Grenette, 19h30)* 

*Ici : Grenoble... *​


*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*








- Chagregel
- Balooners 
- JBMAC 
- Appleman 
- Taho! (Pomme Grenette's bouffe) 
- WebO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Devrait venir, à confirmer *







*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

-  

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

-


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- golf [je vote pour le doublement des WE] 
- GlobalCut


----------



## chagregel (24 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, en principe je vais me pointer.  Faut que je règle encore un détail, je vois en parler à Balooners.



Si tu as un pb pour te loger ou si d'autres non Grenoblois veulent venir, j'ai 2-3 places sans problème chez moi et je fais hyper bien les pates !!!  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (24 Octobre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Vous savez, on peut faire pas mal de truc dans tout un dimanche. Une montée de la Bastille (A pied bien sûr  ) mais on peut aussi prendre les Bulles pour ceux qui veulent. Puis après on envisage selon l'humeur, visite du vieux Grenoble... On peut tout faire aussi rien n'empêche.
> 
> Mais Webo à donné pas mal de liens, dites moi ce qui vous intéresse pas mal.
> 
> ...



A pied? C'est clair, au pas de course dimanche matin à 7 heures.  Et par le jardin des dauphins, s'il vous plaît...    Je te recontacte aussi, Harold. 



			
				chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as un pb pour te loger ou si d'autres non Grenoblois veulent venir, j'ai 2-3 places sans problème chez moi et je fais hyper bien les pates !!!  :rateau:



 Sympa. On en rediscute.


----------



## chagregel (25 Octobre 2004)

J'etais à Tignes hier!    

C'est un peu loin, un peu cher mais quelle journée!!!
Si cela vous intéresse, on peu mettre ca en place pour Samedi ou dimanche.


----------



## Balooners (25 Octobre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> J'etais à Tignes hier!
> 
> C'est un peu loin, un peu cher mais quelle journée!!!
> Si cela vous intéresse, on peu mettre ca en place pour Samedi ou dimanche.


 Je crois que ce n'est pas encore prévu dans mon petit budget de Jeune étudiant diant diant surtout que je suis en train de me prendre un Appart (4 à visiter aujourd'hui) :mouais: donc là ça va être très chaud pour moi...


----------



## Balooners (25 Octobre 2004)

[mode je me plains=] Et imaginez dès que j'ai mon Appart, je ne vais pas avoir internet pendant au moins 4 semaines... le temps de la Freebox !!! [mode je me plains]


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2004)

[HS]J'attends encore qu'ils me livrent la mienne... j'habite le seul quartier de Grenoble non dégroupé...[/HS]


----------



## loudjena (26 Octobre 2004)

> Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères.


_C'est quoi ce truc ? J'ai voulu ajouter mon nom à la liste et ça m'a dit ça !_

Je ne viendrais pas à la Grenoble-Grenette AES.
Amusez-vous bien.


----------



## Taho! (26 Octobre 2004)

Quoi toi dire ? qui t'as dit ça ? le site Pomme Grenette ? Le Forum MacG ?
Dommage que tu ne puisses être là... Une autre fois sans doute !


----------



## golf (26 Octobre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> _C'est quoi ce truc ? J'ai voulu ajouter mon nom à la liste et ça m'a dit ça !_
> 
> Je ne viendrais pas à la Grenoble-Grenette AES.
> Amusez-vous bien.


 C'est parce que tu as oublié de retirer les balises "[/QUOTE]" avant de rajouter ton texte 


*WE du : 6-7 Novembre 2004*


*Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse... (bref, au Bistro Romain Place Grenette, 19h30)* 

*Ici : Grenoble... *​ 


*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr *








    - Chagregel
    - Balooners 
    - JBMAC 
    - Appleman 
    - Taho! (Pomme Grenette's bouffe) 
    - WebO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




     -

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... _
    -  

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__, on vous aime alors viendez !_
     -


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir   *




     - golf [je vote pour le doublement des WE] 
    - GlobalCut
   - loudjena :  Je ne viendrais pas à la Grenoble-Grenette AES.


----------



## loudjena (26 Octobre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est parce que tu as oublié de retirer les balises "


" avant de rajouter ton texte [/QUOTE]

Comme tu es fort et savant


----------



## chagregel (26 Octobre 2004)

Tu viens pas   

Bon... je t'ai croisé hier à l'angle du cours Berriat et de l'Abbé Gregoire.

J'ai pas osé venir te dire bonjour  :rose:


----------



## Amok (26 Octobre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> je t'ai croisé hier à l'angle du cours Berriat et de l'Abbé Gregoire.
> 
> J'ai pas osé venir te dire bonjour  :rose:



C'est mignon à cet age là ! Dommage que ca grandisse !


----------



## loudjena (27 Octobre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Tu viens pas
> 
> Bon... je t'ai croisé hier à l'angle du cours Berriat et de l'Abbé Gregoire.
> 
> J'ai pas osé venir te dire bonjour  :rose:



Je passe de temps en temps à l'ESC et je ne t'y vois jamais !  Dis donc toi, tu vas vraiment à l'école ?


----------



## Amok (27 Octobre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Je passe de temps en temps à l'ESC et je ne t'y vois jamais !  Dis donc toi, tu vas vraiment à l'école ?



Il vient de t'expliquer qu'il passait ses journées dans les rues a regarder les femmes en se grattant l'aine. La dernière fois qu'il s'est pointé à l'ESC ses camarades lui ont jeté des cailloux au visage, pretextant que "c'était une école sérieuse ici, pas un repaire de clodos pervers" (SIC). Depuis il erre de bar en bar à la recherche de Baloo et reluque d'un oeil oxydé tout ce qui porte jupe. La suppression du service national obligatoire est une catastrophe !


----------



## chagregel (27 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> (...)La suppression du service national obligatoire est une catastrophe !



On a dit pas de politique    :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## chagregel (27 Octobre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Je passe de temps en temps à l'ESC et je ne t'y vois jamais !  Dis donc toi, tu vas vraiment à l'école ?



De 11h à 11h15 pour pointer


----------



## loudjena (27 Octobre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> De 11h à 11h15 pour pointer



Ha ben bravo ! Alors c'est comme ça que se forge la nouvelle futur force économique de l'hexagone ? Ben ça promet ! Les chinois doivent bien se marrer !


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Octobre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Ha ben bravo ! Alors c'est comme ça que se forge la nouvelle futur force économique de l'hexagone ? Ben ça promet ! Les chinois doivent bien se marrer !



On savait déjà que la France au travail venait se "marrer" pendant les heures de boulot sur MacG dixit Sonnyboy. On va pouvoir demander à Finn de nous faire un petit graphique.


----------



## Balooners (27 Octobre 2004)

Un léger terme technique viens de me sauter aux yeux...

  Qu'ouis je ? Une Seigneurie prénommée *A*mok ose prétendre que je fréquente plus les Bars que lui ?



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> il erre de bar en bar à la recherche de Baloo


 Il y a un problème là. Mon errance dans ces lieux de débauche, n&#8217;est purement que des tests afin de goûter à de nouveaux produits locaux.  

  Pour info : _Qui est resté le plus longtemps au Lou Pascalou ?_  

  Je prépare le coton pour le iPod ?


----------



## rezba (27 Octobre 2004)

Si on m'assurait 40 cm de poudre, je viendrais bien !


----------



## Amok (27 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si on m'assurait 40 cm de poudre, je viendrais bien !



C'est ce qui s'appelle : "avoir le nez plus gros que le ventre"


----------



## rezba (27 Octobre 2004)

Tiens, Pascal R. ne travaille pas aujourd'hui.  

Special dédicace à tous :







Allez, je vais me substanter, parce qu'en ligne, ça ne nourrit pas...


----------



## Taho! (27 Octobre 2004)

Pour info au fait : 
http://forums.pomme-grenette.org/viewtopic.php?t=1822


----------



## chagregel (27 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si on m'assurait 40 cm de poudre, je viendrais bien !



Dernière chute de neige

20 cm

le 26/10/2004

 :rateau:


----------



## appleman (27 Octobre 2004)

oui mais le pb c'est qu'a part les 2 alp' et l'alpes d'huez je sais pas ce qu'il y aura d'ouvert...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On va pouvoir demander à Finn de nous faire un petit graphique.



:sleep:


----------



## WebOliver (29 Octobre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:



Tu viens à Grenoble? :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu viens à Grenoble? :love:



C'est sur quelle ligne de RER ?


----------



## chagregel (30 Octobre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> C'est sur quelle ligne de RER ?



Paris - Grenoble (2h50 et une nuit chez moi en prime     )    :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (30 Octobre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Paris - Grenoble (2h50 et une nuit chez moi en prime     )    :rateau:



Et avec un Cocaïnomane en plus.    

Salut Finn.


----------



## chagregel (31 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et avec un Cocaïnomane en plus.
> 
> Salut Finn.


Vous dormez dans le même lit?


----------



## WebOliver (31 Octobre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Vous dormez dans le même lit?



La baignoire ça ira...    Au fait, t'as un message privé.


----------



## Taho! (2 Novembre 2004)

ça nous dit pas s'il vient


----------



## WebOliver (4 Novembre 2004)

C'est ce week-end, alors viendez!   :love: Je t'inscris Finn? 

*WE du : 6-7 Novembre 2004*


*Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse... (bref, au Bistro Romain Place Grenette, 19h30)* 

*Ici : Grenoble... *​ 


*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr *








    - Chagregel
    - Balooners 
    - JBMAC 
    - Appleman 
    - Taho! (Pomme Grenette's bouffe) 
    - WebO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




     -

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... _
    - FinnAtlas

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__, on vous aime alors viendez !_
     -


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir   *




     - golf [je vote pour le doublement des WE] 
    - GlobalCut
   - loudjena :  Je ne viendrais pas à la Grenoble-Grenette AES.


----------



## Taho! (5 Novembre 2004)

Le Bistro Romain est réservé, mais afin de gérer au mieux, ils m'ont proposé 
un menu pré-établi à 15,40 Euros. Afin de gagner du temps, le voici : 

- Entrée
Tomate - Mozarella
Rillettes de thon
Dorilles de courgettes

- Plat
Bavette
Risotto spécial (sorte de paëlla)
Escalope de saumon milanaise
Escalope d volaille

Le tout hors boissons. Les desserts seront à la carte. 

Du fait de notre nombre, j'ai pu obtenir une salle rien que pour nous ! 
Rappel, le rendez-vous est à 19h30. N'hésitez pas à me contacter si vous avez 
des questions.

A demain !

PS : Balooners, où en est-on pour le dimanche ? tu as réservé le LaserGame ?


----------



## chagregel (5 Novembre 2004)

Cool, mais tu parles "du fait de notre nombre"! Combien etes vous de pomme grenette?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je t'inscris Finn?



C'est gentil, mais je bosse ce week end 
:love: bisous j'suis en retard


----------



## Balooners (6 Novembre 2004)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> PS : Balooners, où en est-on pour le dimanche ? tu as réservé le LaserGame ?



Euh pas encore, je n'ai pas arrêter de bosser cette semaine, en plus, je démenage dans la semaine alors, je n'y ai pas encore pensé. Je j'y pense demain promis, mais il faut qu'on me dise le nombre de personnes. A moin qu'on les appels les Soir au resto comme ça on sera fixé non, il y aura sûrement de la place.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Novembre 2004)

Mes valises sont prêtes... Grenoble me voilà, j'arrive...   

Faisez attention!


----------



## Taho! (7 Novembre 2004)

Merci beaucoup à tous ceux qui sont venus, la soirée a été une grande réussite !

Juste quelques mots rapidement au saut du lit pour remercier tous ceux qui sont venus ce soir-là

à la demande générale, une nouvelle soirée sera prochainement organisée, mais c'est ne autre histoire. Beaucoup de photos ont été prises, elles seront publiées sur Pomme Grenette et sans doute ici aussi.

à bientôt !


----------



## WebOliver (7 Novembre 2004)

Yes, soirée sympa.   A refaire, Grenoble, c'est pas loin...  Les photossssssss suivent. 

Je poste court because clavier AZERTY...


----------



## appleman (7 Novembre 2004)

Je confirme mon cher Webo, soirée tres sympa:love: , je ne m'attendais pas à ça. Je vais peut etre venir faire un petit tour en Belgique... 

Ce qui est cool c'est que maintenant je connais vos tetes ...alors qu'avant j'étais obligé d'imaginer...c'était peut etre mieux d'ailleurs:mouais:  

Bon les jeunes, a bientot sur les forums et à la prochaine pour une rencontre "en vrai"...


----------



## rezba (7 Novembre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme mon cher Webo, soirée tres sympa:love: , je ne m'attendais pas à ça. Je vais peut etre venir faire un petit tour en Belgique...



En Belgique, vous ferez moins de conn.... ! Au moins, avec Paul, vous irez prendre l'air ! 
Parce que qui c'est qui passe la serpillère, après ?  :hein:


----------



## Taho! (7 Novembre 2004)

Et une news sur le site Pomme Grenette pour fêter ça
C'est prévu que l'on recommence en Décembre, dès que Michel m'aura envoyé les mails de tout le monde !


----------



## chagregel (7 Novembre 2004)

Si tu veux que Webo quitte le lit, tape 1
si tu veux que Baloo quitte le lit, tape 2  





Si tu veux voir le reste des photos, tape :

http://www.sacres-jeunes.com/Greg/macg/aes/grenoble1104/index.htm


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux que Webo quitte le lit, tape 1
> si tu veux que Baloo quitte le lit, tape 2
> 
> 
> ...



ils ont de la vaseline ?


----------



## golf (7 Novembre 2004)

Je réserve de suite un petit


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2004)

en effet ! excellente soirée !   

Vivement la prochaine  !


----------



## LeSqual (7 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux que Webo quitte le lit, tape 1
> si tu veux que Baloo quitte le lit, tape 2
> 
> http://www.sacres-jeunes.com/Greg/macg/aes/grenoble1104/index.htm



ben c du joli tout ça!!!


----------



## golf (7 Novembre 2004)

Ah, ben, t'en bien placé, toi, pour faire une réflexion


----------



## LeSqual (7 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ben, t'en bien placé, toi, pour faire une réflexion



quoi quoi j'ai fait moi...????


----------



## Pitchoune (7 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux que Webo quitte le lit, tape 1
> si tu veux que Baloo quitte le lit, tape 2
> 
> Si tu veux voir le reste des photos, tape :
> ...



Cachez cette image des mes yeux! Je veux pas savoir ce que mon frangin a fait durant son escapade grenobloise (c'est comme ça qu'on dit  ) :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (7 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En Belgique, vous ferez moins de conn.... ! Au moins, avec Paul, vous irez prendre l'air !



S'il fait moins froid.  

t'ain les salopiauds...  MES photos suivent.


----------



## JBMAC (7 Novembre 2004)

Je vois que la soirée a bien terminé après que je vous ai quitté. On avait dis qu'on essayé de rester sobre je vois que certains n'ont pas réussi. En tout cas excellente soirée. Un grand grand merci à Taho pour l'organisation de ce repas et à tous le monde d'y avoir participé...


----------



## WebOliver (7 Novembre 2004)

JBMAC a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que la soirée a bien terminé après que je vous ai quitté. On avait dis qu'on essayé de rester sobre je vois que certains n'ont pas réussi. En tout cas excellente soirée. Un grand grand merci à Taho pour l'organisation de ce repas et à tous le monde d'y avoir participé...



t'ain ces nioubs comme y nous parlent...    Déjà fallait rester pour assiter à la suite...  ...   puis ensuite il y aurait pu avoir constation que nous étions tous très sobre...  Ça mérite un ban ça... non? Mackie? 

Un Red London, Momo...    

Merci Taho.


----------



## chagregel (7 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> t'ain ces nioubs comme y nous parlent...    Déjà fallait rester pour assiter à la suite...  ...   puis ensuite il y aurait pu avoir constation que nous étions tous très sobre...  Ça mérite un ban ça... non? Mackie?
> 
> Un Red London, Momo...
> 
> Merci Taho.




bon et les photos    :hein:  :rateau:


----------



## appleman (7 Novembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> en effet ! excellente soirée !
> 
> Vivement la prochaine !


Et ben voila!! tu vois que c'étaait pas si dur de venir faire un tour sur macG...  Bravo Yéééfi....euhhhh Yefi pardon  A la prochaine!!!!!


----------



## chagregel (7 Novembre 2004)

Alors, c'était qui Yéfi ????


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2004)

PAS D'ACCENT ! ! !   

C'est Yefi !

Et ça va pas trop dur en effet de venir jusqu'ici


----------



## WebOliver (7 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> bon et les photos    :hein:  :rateau:



Ça vient... demain... 



			
				yefi a dit:
			
		

> en effet ! excellente soirée !
> 
> Vivement la prochaine  !



Welcome sur MacGe...  



			
				chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Alors, c'était qui Yéfi ????




Ah, ouais t'étais vraiment bourré...


----------



## appleman (7 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> t'ain ces nioubs comme y nous parlent...    Déjà fallait rester pour assiter à la suite...  ...   puis ensuite il y aurait pu avoir constation que nous étions tous très sobre...  Ça mérite un ban ça... non? Mackie?
> 
> Un Red London, Momo...
> 
> Merci Taho.


mouais, moi j'y crois moyen que vous etes restez sobres:mouais: , d'ailleurs ca devait pas tirer droit au booling... 

Pour les photos  mon cher chagregel: efficacité, rapidité... bon allez j'arrete, maintenant que je te connais, j'ai plus besoin de faire de la lèche


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Alors, c'était qui Yéfi ????



Si je te dis "Grégory", tu me remets ??? ....


----------



## chagregel (7 Novembre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> (...)Pour les photos  mon cher chagregel: efficacité, rapidité... bon allez j'arrete, maintenant que je te connais, j'ai plus besoin de faire de la lèche





			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça vient... demain...




Je suis pas suisse moi :rateau:  :rateau:   




			
				yefi a dit:
			
		

> PAS D'ACCENT ! ! !
> 
> C'est Yefi !
> 
> Et ça va pas trop dur en effet de venir jusqu'ici




Ah oki  :love:  :love:  t'es membre? non parceque si t'es pas membre, tu peux pas poster ici      :rateau:


----------



## chagregel (7 Novembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> Si je te dis "GrégorOIRE", tu me remets ??? ....



Parfaitement, aprés un bizutage en regle     :rateau:


----------



## appleman (7 Novembre 2004)

Alors j'ai entendu des rumeurs comme quoi on remettrait ça en Decembre?  ca se confirme ou bien... (une pensée pour WebO)


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Cachez cette image des mes yeux! Je veux pas savoir ce que mon frangin a fait durant son escapade grenobloise (c'est comme ça qu'on dit  ) :rose:



c'est bien, il c'est enfin trouvé une copine


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2004)

:bebe: Meme pas peur :style:


----------



## Taho! (7 Novembre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> Alors j'ai entendu des rumeurs comme quoi on remettrait ça en Decembre?  ca se confirme ou bien... (une pensée pour WebO)


on VA remettre ça en décembre !


----------



## WebOliver (7 Novembre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> Alors j'ai entendu des rumeurs comme quoi on remettrait ça en Decembre?  ca se confirme ou bien... (une pensée pour WebO)





			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> on VA remettre ça en décembre !



Ça peut se faire.  Je suis partant... et cette fois j'emmène LeSqual et Pitchoune dans la valise.



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien, il c'est enfin trouvé une copine



Hahahah...


----------



## appleman (7 Novembre 2004)

Bien! Bien! tout ça, ça va finir par faire confrérie... 

Bon d'un coté WebO sera content de retrouver son Balloo!!


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> on VA remettre ça en décembre !



'tension, calendrier serré


----------



## Taho! (7 Novembre 2004)

faisable, faisable !


----------



## WebOliver (7 Novembre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> Bien! Bien! tout ça, ça va finir par faire confrérie...
> 
> Bon d'un coté WebO sera content de retrouver son Balloo!!



Ma Baloonette...  En même temps si ce zozo-modo n'avait pas oublié ces clés de voiture (voiture qui contenait ses clés d'apparts...) dans un obscur bar l'après-midi (devait être bourré déjà...  ), je n'aurais pas eu besoin de partager ma couche. 



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> 'tension, calendrier serré



En temps WebO, ça passe. :casse:


----------



## appleman (7 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça peut se faire.  Je suis partant... et cette fois j'emmène LeSqual et Pitchoune dans la valise.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahah...


oui et ce coup ci on se fait une petite montée de la Bastille en Bulles et une petite journée à ski! :love: Mais, mieux vaut faire la beuverie apres le ski sinon on va etre lourd...(meme raisonnement pour les bulles...sont pas toute jeunes qd meme!)


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> faisable, faisable !



pas le premier week-end en tout cas


----------



## Taho! (7 Novembre 2004)

quoi ? tu viendrais ?


----------



## LeSqual (7 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça peut se faire.  Je suis partant... et cette fois j'emmène LeSqual et Pitchoune dans la valise.




houa!!!! dans la meme valise!!?!?!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 


Coool!!!!


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> quoi ? tu viendrais ?



c'est trop prêt de la suisse tout ça


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> oui et ce coup ci on se fait une petite montée de la Bastille en Bulles et une petite journée à ski!



SANS MOI ! Fait trop froid ! surtout pour un Bizutage ! !


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> houa!!!! dans la meme valise!!?!?!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> Coool!!!!



ceinture de chasteté pour le petit


----------



## golf (7 Novembre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> Bien! Bien! tout ça, ça va finir par faire confrérie...


Heu, rectification 
La confrérie existe depuis un temps certain déjà et là, tu commences à la rejoindre  :rateau: 



			
				appleman a dit:
			
		

> Mais, mieux vaut faire la beuverie apres le ski sinon on va etre lourd...


Mais il est ouf, celui là  :mouais: l'antigel, c'est avant de se les geler


----------



## WebOliver (7 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est trop prêt de la suisse tout ça



Ça te ferait une bonne thérapie. 



			
				LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> houa!!!! dans la meme valise!!?!?!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> Coool!!!!



Ouais, colis spécial, denrée périssable. 



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> ceinture de chasteté pour le petit



Re-hahahaha...


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça te ferait une bonne thérapie.



trop de montagne a mon goût


----------



## Taho! (7 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est trop prêt de la suisse tout ça


WebO est bien venu ! 2h30 de ouature seulement !


----------



## LeSqual (7 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ceinture de chasteté pour le petit



lol      :love:


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> WebO est bien venu ! 2h30 de ouature seulement !



lui c'est webo, moi je suis The MacInside ! a moins de 2 briques de cachet je viens pas


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> lol      :love:



ça te concerne aussi  pitchoune sera suivie par 3 bonnes soeurs types Soeur Marie-Thérèse des Batignolles


----------



## golf (7 Novembre 2004)




----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

>



impossible


----------



## Pitchoune (7 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça peut se faire.  Je suis partant... et cette fois j'emmène LeSqual et Pitchoune dans la valise.



Moi, ça m'irait bien entre Noël et Nouvel-An!


----------



## Taho! (7 Novembre 2004)

ce sera plutôt mi-décembre je pense


----------



## chagregel (7 Novembre 2004)

Le problème de mi décembre, c'est qu'il y a de la neige et que je suis en haut.

Le problème d'entre noel et le jour de l'an, c'est qu'il y a de la neige et que je suis en haut.

  :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> lui c'est webo, moi je suis The MacInside



 Moi c'est GlobalCut  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est GlobalCut  :rateau:



je le refais 

_je m'appel Inside, MacInside_


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2004)

Je m'appelle GlobalCut, GlobalCut


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je m'appelle GlobalCut, GlobalCut



ça le fait moins


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2004)

pourtant j'y met tout mon coeur


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> pourtant j'y met tout mon coeur



met une tournée avec, ça le fera mieux


----------



## LeSqual (7 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je m'appelle GlobalCut, GlobalCut



moi je m'apelle Squal.... LeSqual

Bon... il me semble que on est plus trop dans le "Topic"... non?


----------



## chagregel (7 Novembre 2004)

Bah euh.. moi c'est... non aucun lien avec le sujet   :hein:  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (7 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> pourtant j'y met tout mon coeur



_...
Je bâtirais une ferme
Une grange et une barrière
Et j'y mettrais mon père
Ma mère, mes frères et mes s½urs
Oh oh, ce serait le bonheur
_


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2004)

ah c'est mieux comme ça


----------



## chagregel (7 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _...
> Je bâtirais une ferme
> Une grange et une barrière
> Et j'y mettrais mon père
> ...



Bon au lieu de poster des c******es, les PHOTOS  :rateau:     :rateau:


----------



## LeSqual (7 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _...
> Je bâtirais une ferme
> Une grange et une barrière
> Et j'y mettrais mon père
> ...



tu bois sans moi?????


----------



## rezba (7 Novembre 2004)

non, rien


----------



## WebOliver (7 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> tu bois sans moi?????



Sans toi... mais pas sans soif...  (faut qu'on se finisse ces Rochefort  )



			
				chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Bon au lieu de poster des c******es, les PHOTOS  :rateau:     :rateau:



Demain j'ai dit...  Suis, comme un peu fatigué là...   Vais aller me coucher. 



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> non, rien



Y a comme un écho.


----------



## rezba (7 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Y a comme un écho.


 faire plusieurs choses en même temps, c'est toujours le risque de se coincer un truc dans la braguette...


----------



## WebOliver (7 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> faire plusieurs choses en même temps, c'est toujours le risque de se coincer un truc dans la braguette...



Moi ça va, c'est pas une braguette, mais des boutons.


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2004)

Faudrait remettre dans l'ordre 
ma réponse arrive avant


----------



## rezba (7 Novembre 2004)

Postes derrière, et j'intervertis


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2004)

non


----------



## golf (7 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je m'appelle GlobalCut, GlobalCut


Moui et si t'arrête les amphétamines 



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Moi ça va, c'est pas une braguette, mais des boutons.


L'est prudent not'p'tit suisse  :rateau:


----------



## Balooners (8 Novembre 2004)

Huston on a un problème

  Alors, note pour plus tard...

  Bannir Chagregel (Priorité élevée) 



			
				chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux que Webo quitte le lit, tape 1
> si tu veux que Baloo quitte le lit, tape 2
> 
> 
> ...


  Bannir Mackie... Priorité Supérieure.



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> ils ont de la vaseline ?


  Bannisement à l'IP ... 



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien, il c'est enfin trouvé une copine


  Bannir Appleman... Priorité Secondaire



			
				appleman a dit:
			
		

> Bon d'un coté WebO sera content de retrouver son Balloo!!


  Ca vous arrive jamais d'oublier vos clés...


----------



## rezba (8 Novembre 2004)

hé hé TM


----------



## JBMAC (8 Novembre 2004)

Bon je suis pas encore ban, alors j'en profite pour laisser encore un petit message. Sauf que y en a qui seront trop bourré pour le lire 














PS: D'ailleurs au sujet de mon ban je vois un modo tout les jours ou presque alors attention


JB qui sort parce que l'intimidation c'est pas son fort  :rateau: 

Bonne nuitée


----------



## Balooners (8 Novembre 2004)

JBMAC a dit:
			
		

> PS: D'ailleurs au sujet de mon ban je vois un modo tout les jours ou presque alors attention


 Oui mais il pourra pas te débannir


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2004)

Nous comprenons mieux pourquoi certains ici ont des des passe-droits ! 

En plus, pour le coup, personne ne peut prétendre qu'ils étaient obligés ou que c'était par interêt puisque ils sont tous les deux modos et que pour une fois lors d'une AES il y avait des filles.

Mon dieu, vision affreuse, spectacle épouvantable... Et encore, la représentation n'a pas encore débutée... 






Vous noterez la perversité : sur des draps écossais....


----------



## rezba (8 Novembre 2004)

Oh, mais voila des N@ins Ternet !  Ils sont mignons tout pleins !


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2004)

Je rappelle à toutes fins utiles le balisage obligatoire devant être mis en place aux alentours de l'endroit accueillant les AES, ainsi qu'à l'entrée de la ville. Web'O et Baloo, au lieu de laisser s'épancher vos plus bas instincts et de vous tripoter les plus bas morceaux, j'espère que vous avez respecté la procédure qui avait fait l'objet d'un post dans le forum modérateurs.


----------



## Balooners (8 Novembre 2004)

[COLOR=Red a dit:
			
		

> amok[/COLOR]]Je rappelle à toutes fins utiles le balisage obligatoire devant être mis en place aux alentours de l'endroit accueillant les AES, ainsi qu'à l'entrée de la ville. Web'O et Baloo, au lieu de laisser s'épancher vos plus bas instincts et de vous tripoter les plus bas morceaux, j'espère que vous avez respecté la procédure qui avait fait l'objet d'un post dans le forum modérateurs




As tu déjà subit la tranformation en iPod avec le coton et tout et tout ? Non ? Pas un problème on peut s'arranger. :mouais: 

Tâches à réaliser : Ne pas oublier amok ...

Je proteste, il y avait au moins 1m entre nous deux !!! Non mais vous êtes pas fous balancer des photos choquantes comme celles là ?   (Mecri Chagregel   )


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> As tu déjà subit la tranformation en iPod avec le coton et tout et tout ? Non ? Pas un problème on peut s'arranger. :mouais:
> 
> Tâches à réaliser : Ne pas oublier amok ...



Je rêve, ou un quasi nioub*, provincial de surcroit et couchant avec l'ennemi me menace ?! 

Baloo, tu seras tondu à la prochaine AES ! 


* La couleur du pseudo ne change rien à l'affaire !


----------



## WebOliver (8 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En plus, pour le coup, personne ne peut prétendre qu'ils étaient obligés ou que c'était par interêt puisque ils sont tous les deux modos et que pour une fois lors d'une AES il y avait des filles.



Ah, je commence à comprendre pourquoi la copine a Baloo a daigné vouloir passer la soirée avec nous... :mouais:   T'imagines, Baloo, si elle avait aussi oublié ses clés. 

Pour rappel, la proportion a malheureusement été respectée: seulement 2 filles à l'AES...   En même temps après un tel spectacle, ça peut se comprendre... :affraid:  bon y en avait trois, mais la troisième était sur PC.  Ça compte pas hein? 



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je rappelle à toutes fins utiles le balisage obligatoire devant être mis en place aux alentours de l'endroit accueillant les AES, ainsi qu'à l'entrée de la ville. Web'O et Baloo, au lieu de laisser s'épancher vos plus bas instincts et de vous tripoter les plus bas morceaux, j'espère que vous avez respecté la procédure qui avait fait l'objet d'un post dans le forum modérateurs.



Dommage que tu n'aies pas pu te libérer et être là pour vérifier...


----------



## Balooners (8 Novembre 2004)

amok a dit:
			
		

> Je rêve, ou un quasi nioub*, provincial de surcroit et couchant avec l'ennemi me menace ?!



Non tu rêves pas   



			
				amok a dit:
			
		

> Baloo, tu seras tondu à la prochaine AES !



J'ai hâte   :love:


----------



## Balooners (8 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah, je commence à comprendre pourquoi la copine a Baloo a daigné vouloir passer la soirée avec nous... :mouais:   T'imagines, Baloo, si elle avait aussi oublié ses clés.




Crois tu réelement que j'allais la traîner dans de telles lieux de débauche où la Testosterone rêgne en maître et à la moindre vue de la gente opposée, tout le monde redescent à son état primaire et sauvage ?

Ca va pas !!!


----------



## WebOliver (8 Novembre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Crois tu réelement que j'allais la traîner dans de telles lieux de débauche où la Testosterone rêgne en maître et à la moindre vue de la gente opposée, tout le monde redescent à son état primaire et sauvage ?
> 
> Ca va pas !!!



Ouais, ça tient...  Mais bon, le Phenomen, elle connaît...    

Non, je ne donnerai pas le lien.


----------



## Balooners (8 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, je ne donnerai pas le lien.



N'y pense même pas


----------



## WebOliver (8 Novembre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> N'y pense même pas



Non, non... l'es même pas dans Google...  

... par contre, sur ces forums.


----------



## appleman (8 Novembre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Ca vous arrive jamais d'oublier vos clés...


pour certains, c'est le coup de le panne, pour d'autres le coup des clés...c'est innovant!  Bonne technique apparemment...


----------



## Balooners (8 Novembre 2004)

Imagine si Mackie voit la dernière photo !!!


----------



## WebOliver (8 Novembre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Imagine si Mackie voit la dernière photo !!!



Seulement la dernière?... 

Voilà, mes photos sont en ligne... première et deuxième page.


----------



## Taho! (8 Novembre 2004)

Nickel tes photos
Manque les miennes... on va les afficher prochainement. Je sens que je vais me faire une galerie vite faite ! WebO, je peux t'en piquer certaines pour faire une galerie unique ?


----------



## WebOliver (8 Novembre 2004)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Nickel tes photos
> Manque les miennes... on va les afficher prochainement. Je sens que je vais me faire une galerie vite faite ! WebO, je peux t'en piquer certaines pour faire une galerie unique ?



Pas de soucis, sers-toi.


----------



## Balooners (8 Novembre 2004)

Bien Sympa les photos


----------



## LeSqual (8 Novembre 2004)

chouettes les photos!   

vivement celles de Belgique!!!!!  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (8 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> chouettes les photos!
> 
> vivement celles de Belgique!!!!!  :love:



Attends, règle-toi en temps WebO...   

Voilà, c'est bon?  Tu les vois? 

_'tain Mackie a encore fait des siennes...  _


----------



## macinside (8 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> vivement celles de Belgique!!!!!  :love:



_z'avez vos papiers ?_


----------



## macinside (8 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _'tain Mackie a encore fait des siennes...  _



j'ai fais quoi encore ?  :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (8 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fais quoi encore ?  :mouais:



Mets-toi en temps WebO...  Tu pourrais assister à tes futurs exploits liégeois...


----------



## Foguenne (8 Novembre 2004)

Et ben ça semblait bien sympa cette AES.


----------



## LeSqual (8 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Attends, règle-toi en temps WebO...
> 
> Voilà, c'est bon?  Tu les vois?



ben mon cochon.... ça promet!!!!    

J'ai vu de ces trucs!!!

Même Pitchoune bourrée à la bière belge!    

et je te dis pas Mackie!!!  :rateau:     

et l'état du salon de Paul..... y va devoir mettre la robot attitude si y veut pas que silvia le démonte!


----------



## macinside (8 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mets-toi en temps WebO...  Tu pourrais assister à tes futurs exploits liégeois...



c'est quoi le temps webo ?  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (8 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi le temps webo ?  :rateau:



Ouh là... une petite recherche dans Rendez-Vous s'impose...  :rateau:


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2004)

Légende : "le Monsieur de chez Apple"....

Je te dis pas les lèche-pompes !


----------



## WebOliver (8 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Légende : "le Monsieur de chez Apple"....
> 
> Je te dis pas les lèche-pompes !



  Je voulais pas mettre son nom, prénom et adresse non plus?


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais pas mettre son nom, prénom et adresse non plus?



Bah son prénom aurait suffit si il a peur de se faire harceler par Mackie. 

D'un autre coté, ce serait bien fait ! Ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a un (leger) effort depuis quelques temps que l'on va oublier les années ou Apple nous a pris pour des poires ! Vous en aviez un sous la main, j'espère qu'il a terminé en iPod ? Non ? Web'O, au rapport !


Bon, sinon, j'espère que vous avez été galants avec ces dames ? Tenir la porte, tendre la flamme pour avoir l'eblouissement de voir leurs doigts en paravent effleurer vos p'tits poignets de nioubs et leur visage délicatement penché sur votre main tremblante, ne pas oublier de refermer sa braguette en sortant des toilettes, ne pas se moucher dans la serviette, ne pas chanter Bali Balo au dessert, les observer mais sans que cela ne se voit, s'interresser (du moins, qu'elles le croient) à ce qu'elles racontent, ne pas laisser leur verre vide, ne pas avoir un filet de salive aux commissures des lèvres dès qu'elles sourient (c'est un peu prématuré), etc... Bref, tout ce qui fait la difference entre un Mac User digne de ce nom et un PCiste. 

D'un autre côté, faire tant d'efforts pour finir la nuit avec Baloo...


----------



## Balooners (8 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre côté, faire tant d'efforts pour finir la nuit avec Baloo...


:mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:



Bah oui... Ne me dis pas que Web'O t'a fait le coup de l'amoureux ?! Tssss Tsssss..... Tu te voyais déjà avec la carte de séjour, la nationalité Suisse et toute pomponnée te rendre a genève en béhème pour emmener les gosses au ciné ?! oublie !


----------



## Balooners (8 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui... Ne me dis pas que Web'O t'a fait le coup de l'amoureux ?! Tssss Tsssss..... Tu te voyais déjà avec la carte de séjour, la nationalité Suisse et toute pomponnée te rendre a genève pour emmener les gosses au ciné ?! oublie !


Si pourquoi ?


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Si pourquoi ?



Parce que :

- Ce regard lubrique, c'est à mon engin qu'il l'a fait
- Web'O n'épouse pas, sauf l'Amok, mais l'Amok n'épouse pas, même web'O.
- Web'O est un petit être fragile et tendre alors que tu es une bête assoifée de stupre, cela se voit.


Tel que tu es parti, mon pauvre bali baloo, tu vas finir marié à Mackie (ce qui n'est pas une honte en soi, mais Mackie n'est pas Suisse. Il n'est même pas Belge), faisant le marché de Ponteau Combeau en robe à fleurs et coiffé de bigoudis en celluloïd, au volant d'un Renault express...


----------



## Balooners (8 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> le marché de Ponteau Combeau en robe à fleurs et coiffé de bigoudis en celluloïd, au volant d'un Renault express...


J'ose même pas imaginer la tronche que ça doit avoir


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2004)

Quand je pense que je te laisse un week-end, et que dès le lundi je te vois en photo sur les forums, au lit avec un autre... Tu n'es vraiment qu'une trainée....


----------



## WebOliver (8 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bah son prénom aurait suffit si il a peur de se faire harceler par Mackie.
> 
> D'un autre coté, ce serait bien fait ! Ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a un (leger) effort depuis quelques temps que l'on va oublier les années ou Apple nous a pris pour des poires ! Vous en aviez un sous la main, j'espère qu'il a terminé en iPod ? Non ? Web'O, au rapport !



Tu me croiras pas...  Il nous a quasi pas parlé de l'iPod...   N'empêche on l'a fait boire après...   (me contacter par MP)...  Je dirai rien...  Une vraie carpe... 



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, sinon, j'espère que vous avez été galants avec ces dames ? Tenir la porte, tendre la flamme pour avoir l'eblouissement de voir leurs doigts en paravent effleurer vos p'tits poignets de nioubs et leur visage délicatement penché sur votre main tremblante, ne pas oublier de refermer sa braguette en sortant des toilettes, ne pas se moucher dans la serviette, ne pas chanter Bali Balo au dessert, les observer mais sans que cela ne se voit, s'interresser (du moins, qu'elles le croient) à ce qu'elles racontent, ne pas laisser leur verre vide, ne pas avoir un filet de salive aux commissures des lèvres dès qu'elles sourient (c'est un peu prématuré), etc... Bref, tout ce qui fait la difference entre un Mac User digne de ce nom et un PCiste.



Tu nous... enfin, tu me connais maintenant...  



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui... Ne me dis pas que Web'O t'a fait le coup de l'amoureux ?! Tssss Tsssss..... Tu te voyais déjà avec la carte de séjour, la nationalité Suisse et toute pomponnée te rendre a genève en béhème pour emmener les gosses au ciné ?! oublie !





			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Parce que :
> 
> - Ce regard lubrique, c'est à mon engin qu'il l'a fait
> - Web'O n'épouse pas, sauf l'Amok, mais l'Amok n'épouse pas, même web'O.
> ...



Qu'ajouter à cela...   N'empêche... faut préciser... ton engin, ça peut être plein de choses...  

Et pour Baloo, je précise que sa copine est très jolie...   



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Quand je pense que je te laisse un week-end, et que dès le lundi je te vois en photo sur les forums, au lit avec un autre... Tu n'es vraiment qu'une trainée....



M'enfin... y avait qu'un lit... Pis c'est la faute à Chag aussi... avoir qu'un lit pour ses invités...   

Sur ce, je pars en retraite...


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> M'enfin... y avait qu'un lit... Pis c'est la faute à Chag aussi... avoir qu'un lit pour ses invités...



Chag ! En plus ! Mais vous êtes pire que des bêtes ! Vidons l'abcès : vous avez terminé à combien dans ce lupanar ?!

:affraid:


----------



## rezba (8 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Chag ! En plus ! Mais vous êtes pire que des bêtes ! Vidons l'abcès : vous avez terminé à combien dans ce lupanar ?!
> 
> :affraid:





Ben.... Y'avait donc un iPod Mini, un iPod 60Go, et un iPod sans casque !


----------



## LeSqual (8 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Chag ! En plus ! Mais vous êtes pire que des bêtes ! Vidons l'abcès : vous avez terminé à combien dans ce lupanar ?!
> 
> :affraid:



mais où vas t on????    :hein:  :mouais: 

Moi je prend mon hamac en Bélgique!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (8 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Chag ! En plus ! Mais vous êtes pire que des bêtes ! Vidons l'abcès : vous avez terminé à combien dans ce lupanar ?!
> 
> :affraid:



Une chose est sûre... je les ai réveillé pas plus tard qu'à l'aube nos deux zozos...     

Lever vers midi qu'ils disaient...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et pour Baloo, je précise que sa copine est très jolie...
> enfin... *y avait qu'un lit..*. Pis c'est la faute à Chag aussi... avoir qu'un lit pour ses invités...




alors la verité enfin a eté devoilé:

webo a dormi avec baloo et sa copine, donc menage *a trois*


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et pour Baloo, je précise que sa copine est très jolie...



La pauvre enfant, jouet fragile dans vos mains de satyres.

Ange descendu du ciel pour vivre un calvaire... A moins qu'elle ne fut là pour vous montrer le chemin de la redemption et de la lumière. Tant de deliquescence ne peut durer et vos orgies AESistes sont la dernière flamèche de vos esprits malins. Vade retro Chag, la fin est proche ! Les brebis perdues vont revenir dans le troupeau et ces beuveries ne peuvent perdurer. Mackie a déjà un ulcère, et son foie de rongeur ressemble à une lanterne qui se prendrait pour une vessie : ses épanchements sont fluos et balisent d'arabesques lumineuses ses pas sur la chaussée. Ce pauvre garçon est l'indice prémonitoire de graves troubles dont certains sont déjà perceptibles. Comment expliquer autrement ce goût humainement inexplicable de Web'O pour les sandales si ce n'est que par un derèglement evident de ses liaisons neuronales ? Comment comprendre l'acharnement pervers de Baloo à entrainer dans ses draps un Suisse ? Comment accepter que ce sujet s'appelle " Club Pomme Grenette [& ÆS] à Grenoble..." au lieu de : "ÆS [et Club Pomme Grenette] à Grenoble ?


----------



## chagregel (8 Novembre 2004)

Le dossier nuit chez chagregel a été classé par les autorités ayant droits. Je vous demande de ne pas continuer dans une pente glissante qui amernerai inexorablement aux bruits etrange que j'ai entendu du haut de ma mezzanine!  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Le dossier nuit chez chagregel a été classé par les autorités ayant droits. Je vous demande de ne pas continuer dans une pente glissante qui amernerai inexorablement aux bruits etrange que j'ai entendu du haut de ma mezzanine!  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:




c'estait rien !!!!    

juste la voisine qui a ammené les croissants au petit jour !!! :rateau:


----------



## chagregel (8 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'estait rien !!!!
> 
> juste la voisine qui a ammené les croissants au petit jour !!! :rateau:



WebO, y'a une nioub qui te traite de voisine!!!!     :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (8 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'estait rien !!!!
> 
> juste la voisine qui a ammené les croissants au petit jour !!! :rateau:



Ouais... figure-toi que c'est moi qui suis allé chercher les croissants... pendant que Chag et Baloo...  



			
				chagregel a dit:
			
		

> WebO, y'a une nioub qui te traite de voisine!!!!     :rateau:  :rateau:



Ouais, je vois ça... :mouais: un tour par la cave robertav?


----------



## chagregel (8 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ... Vidons l'abcès ...



Ne dit on pas avoir le furoncle plus gros que la prostate ?


----------



## chagregel (8 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... figure-toi que c'est moi qui suis allé chercher les croissants... pendant que Chag et Baloo...
> 
> 
> 
> Ouais, je vois ça... :mouais: un tour par la cave robertav?




Non c'est mon privilège du moment


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, je vois ça... :mouais: un tour par la cave robertav?




pour voir les souris?    

non merci , je peux les voir aussi chez moi !!


----------



## loudjena (8 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Qu'ajouter à cela...   N'empêche... faut préciser... ton engin, ça peut être plein de choses...
> 
> Et pour Baloo, je précise que sa copine est très jolie...
> 
> ...



je capte rien, Baloo habite Gre, il a une copine jolie et dors chez chag avec Webo ??? Sois disant pour une histoire de clés ???
:mouais:   :mouais:   :mouais:​
Elles ont bon dos les clés !


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2004)

Ca faut dire... Si tu laisses passer ca Web'O, ta réput' (qui est déjà au plus bas apres les images) est réduite en miette....


----------



## WebOliver (8 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour voir les souris?



Pour y retrouver tes potes nioubs... 



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca faut dire... Si tu laisses passer ca Web'O, ta réput' (qui est déjà au plus bas apres les images) est réduite en miette....



Faut dire... elle est déjà bien entamée... :mouais: :casse:   Je me refais dans un mois à Liège... Baloo ne sera pas là...   



			
				loudjena a dit:
			
		

> je capte rien, Baloo habite Gre, il a une copine jolie et dors chez chag avec Webo ??? Sois disant pour une histoire de clés ???
> :mouais:   :mouais:   :mouais:​



Difficile à capter effectivement...   Vais commencer à me poser des questions sur Baloo moa...    Et sur sa copine...


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Novembre 2004)

Tu t'es pas fait piquer ton string et tes chaussettes ?


----------



## WebOliver (8 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'es pas fait piquer ton string et tes chaussettes ?



Je vérifie...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est mon privilège du moment


toi tu es un tyran


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

*Moi tout ce que j'ai aprris, c'est qu'il y en a un qui c'est pris un belle gamelle dimanche...*


----------



## chagregel (8 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> toi tu es un tyran



C'est une bonne nouvelle


----------



## chagregel (8 Novembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> *Moi tout ce que j'ai aprris, c'est qu'il y en a un qui c'est pris un belle gamelle dimanche...*



Quand on veu tricher au Bowling et mordre la ligne, c'est comme les nioubi, on glisse    :rateau:


----------



## Balooners (8 Novembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> *Moi tout ce que j'ai aprris, c'est qu'il y en a un qui c'est pris un belle gamelle dimanche...*



Qui a vendu !! :hein: 

Taho !!! ...  



Bon vous avez pas un peu fini oui... Si ma copine voyait ça  :affraid:  :love:

D'abords on fait ce qu'on veut  Et puis je vous rappel qu'a l'AES Clermont, certain ont dormi avec d'autre hein...

Et Webo tu ne racontes pas la fin de la soirée des modos ? Avec qui tu étais dans le lit


----------



## WebOliver (8 Novembre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Bon vous avez pas un peu fini oui... Si ma copine voyait ça  :affraid:  :love:



Ah, elle sait pas que tu «fréquentes» MacG... :affraid: 



			
				Balooners a dit:
			
		

> D'abords on fait ce qu'on veut  Et puis je vous rappel qu'a l'AES Clermont, certain ont dormi avec d'autre hein...



Ouais mais y a pas eu de photos...   :mouais: 



			
				Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Et Webo tu ne racontes pas la fin de la soirée des modos ? Avec qui tu étais dans le lit



Du réchauffé ça...    :mouais: (décidément j'ai la cote)... :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Novembre 2004)

Clermont, Clermont  :mouais: 

A oui  :love: 

J'ai bien dormi  :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (9 Novembre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Qui a vendu !! :hein:
> 
> Taho !!! ...



Mais j'ai rien fait moi !  :mouais:  



			
				Pomme Grenette a dit:
			
		

> Le lendemain, un petit bowling avec quelques survivants (la team MacG !) et *une superbe cascade de Balooners !*


News Pomme Grenette


----------



## Balooners (9 Novembre 2004)

Non mais je rêve, tu as mis ça sur la News  !!! :mouais:


----------



## chagregel (9 Novembre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Non mais je rêve, tu as mis ça sur la News  !!! :mouais:



Pas facile d'être reconnu    :rateau:


----------



## golf (9 Novembre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Non mais je rêve, tu as mis ça sur la News  !!! :mouais:


Çà t'apprendra à t'envoyer en l'air en public 
Et dire que t'as remis çà plus tard sous l'objectif d'un autre paparazzi  :rateau:


----------



## Amok (9 Novembre 2004)

Baloo, tu es la honte de ces forums. Tant que cela restait entre nous, soit, mais là...

Je propose le ban.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Baloo, tu es la honte de ces forums. Tant que cela restait entre nous, soit, mais là...
> 
> Je propose le ban.




t'es sur?

qui va le remplacer apres pour tenir compagnie a WebO?  


pas moi , j'aime pas dormir au sol et le draps a carreaux.... !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas moi , j'aime pas dormir au sol et le draps a carreaux.... !!!!



Amok t'offrira bien une couverture Burberry pour aller avec ses Weston. Enfin il faudra attendre ton tour pour l'avoir mais ça viendra  car en plus tu pourras avoir un petit chapeau ignifugé taillé dans le manteau de Lorna, une peau de panthère écorchée vive au pied de ton lit, du gratin dauphinois, une forêt noire pour le dessert et un cigare à fumer le soir devant un bon thé


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Amok t'offrira bien du Burberry pour aller avec ses Weston.
> tu pourras avoir un petit chapeau ignifugé taillé dans le manteau de Lorna,
> une peau de panthère écorchée vive au pied de ton lit,
> du gratin dauphinois,
> ...





c'est possible avoir seulement le thé?

le reste je le laisse aux amateurs !!


----------



## Balooners (9 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Baloo, tu es la honte de ces forums. Tant que cela restait entre nous, soit, mais là...
> 
> Je propose le ban.



M'en fout ya pas de Photos...
 :sleep:


----------



## rezba (9 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Baloo, tu es la honte de ces forums. Tant que cela restait entre nous, soit, mais là...
> 
> Je propose le ban.



Comme Baloo est modo, le ban n'est pas possible comme ça. Il faut d'abord qu'il y ait dégradation.
Je propose le pal, le pilori, le carcan, la roue ou le chevalet.

Après, un petit tour au cachot, puis l'écartèlement, ou mieux, le supplice préféré de Caligula, dit, "de la scie"


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Après, un petit tour au cachot, puis l'écartèlement, ou mieux, le supplice préféré de Caligula, dit, "de la scie"



:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: Tu as eu cette idée en vidant ton congélateur


----------



## WebOliver (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'es sur?
> 
> qui va le remplacer apres pour tenir compagnie a WebO?



C'est le nouveau jeu? «Qui va (ou qui veut?) dormir avec WebO à la prochaine AES?» :mouais:  Je vais devenir difficile... :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je vais devenir difficile... :mouais:



Ne fais pas ton Amok tu veux


----------



## WebOliver (9 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ne fais pas ton Amok tu veux



De quoi je me mèle... je fais mon... WebO... et rien d'autre...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

bien nous voila dans de beaux draps......
pas seulement on doit chercher l'ame soeur a mackie mais aussi a webo 


quel boulot epuisant !!!


----------



## WebOliver (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas seulement on doit chercher l'ame soeur a mackie mais aussi a webo



Non, non... tout va bien... :love:   Et pis... j'ai mon Baloo moi... 

Coucou Roberta...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> De quoi je me mèle... je fais mon... WebO... et rien d'autre...



Ton Webo ou ton Olivier ?


----------



## WebOliver (9 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ton Webo ou ton Olivier ?



C'est pareil...  Je ne me cache pas derrière mon pseudo.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est pareil...  Je ne me cache pas derrière mon pseudo.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, non... tout va bien... :love:   Et pis... j'ai mon Baloo moi...
> 
> Coucou Roberta...





mais on ne connait pas la version de Baloo !!!   


est que il est d'accord?       :love:


----------



## WebOliver (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> est que il est d'accord?       :love:



Il a surtout pas eu le choix... :casse: :rateau:


----------



## LeSqual (9 Novembre 2004)

Pour éviter toutes mauvaises surprise..... faites comme les chenilles!   

prennez un hamac et suspendez vous au plafond (vous éviterez ainsi les rodeurs rampant et autes bestioles de la nuits qui pourraient risquer de squater votre lit!)


----------



## JBMAC (9 Novembre 2004)

Faudra que je pense à allumer un cierge pour avoir quitté ce groupe avant de tomber dans la luxure et autre chose que je préfère taire...





Et surtout de ne pas avoir perdu mes clés  :rateau: 

JB


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

JBMAC a dit:
			
		

> Faudra que je pense à allumer un cierge pour avoir quitté ce groupe avant de tomber dans la luxure et autre chose que je préfère taire...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




qui veut bien m'expliquer cette histoire de clefs perdues?


----------



## Taho! (9 Novembre 2004)

Baloo ? 
Je voudrais pas entacher sa réputation de tombeur (!)...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> qui veut bien m'expliquer cette histoire de clefs perdues?



Il était une fois une petite clef neuve pendue à un crochet et en quête d'une serrure accueillante... 
La petite clef un jour vit une ombre arriver sur elle. Toute effrayée elle leva son panneton toute tremblante et sentit son anneau manipulé, puis sa branche se heurta à quelque chose. Elle desserra les dents, ouvrit les yeux et vit une autre clef. 
"Que fais-tu là petite clef ?" demanda la clef de portail. 
"Je ne sais pas" répondit-elle.  
"Tu fais maintenant partie d'un trousseau" dit d'une grosse voix la clef de garage. 
"Et qui suis-je ?" 
"Toi tu es la clef de la boîte aux lettres" répondit la clef d'appart  
"Et alors quel est mon rôle ?"
 "Ton rôle est d'apporter les bonnes nouvelles le plus souvent" répondirent toutes les clefs d'une seule voix. Alors la petite clef se dit qu'elle avait de la chance d'avoir trouvé un beau matin et juste née, une si grande famille. Elle redressa fièrement sa branche et offrit tous les jours son panneton tout neuf à la jolie serrure de la boîte à bonnes nouvelles


----------



## golf (9 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> (vous éviterez ainsi les rodeurs rampant et autes bestioles de la nuits qui pourraient risquer de squater votre lit!)


WebO, on le banni, il te traite de rôdeur rampant et de bestiole  :hein:


----------



## WebOliver (9 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> WebO, on le banni, il te traite de rôdeur rampant et de bestiole  :hein:



Je crois qu'il est mûr pour un ban... au minimum 24 heures...


----------



## Taho! (10 Novembre 2004)

Toutes les photos sont maintenant en ligne. J'ai fait un mix des photos de WebO, Chagregel et les miennes restées inédites à ce jour...

tout se passe sur Pomme Grenette, comme d'hab !


----------



## WebOliver (10 Novembre 2004)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Toutes les photos sont maintenant en ligne. J'ai fait un mix des photos de WebO, Chagregel et les miennes restées inédites à ce jour...
> 
> tout se passe sur Pomme Grenette, comme d'hab !
> 
> http://www.pomme-grenette.org/club/bouffes/2004-11-06/



Eheh sympa.  Merci aussi et encore à Yefi.  

Eh, non je n'ai pas photographié le plat principal... :rose:   :casse:

A une prochaine.


----------



## golf (10 Novembre 2004)

Taho! sur PG a dit:
			
		

> Et en dessert : Fondants au chocolat ou crème brûlée (renversée ?) Comme vous pouvez le voir, nous n'avons pas eu de plat principal, à moins que WebOliver n'ait oublié de les photographier... Ben alors ?!





			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Eh, non je n'ai pas photographié le plat principal... :rose:   :casse:


Taho!, le plat principal, notre WebO, il digère, y peut plus soulever son APN


----------



## Balooners (10 Novembre 2004)

Bon aller c'est quand la prochaine


----------



## WebOliver (10 Novembre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Bon aller c'est quand la prochaine



 :love:  :love: Quand tu veux ma Baloonette...  :love:  :love:


----------



## Balooners (10 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love: Quand tu veux ma Baloonette...  :love:  :love:



M'en fout tant que c'est toi qui fais la femme


----------



## WebOliver (10 Novembre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> M'en fout tant que c'est toi qui fais la femme



 :mouais: Faut qu'on s'arrange avec Chagette alors... parce que l'autre soir...   :love:


----------



## Balooners (10 Novembre 2004)

ah ben oui ça fait toujours ça la première fois


----------



## WebOliver (10 Novembre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> ah ben oui ça fait toujours ça la première fois



Tu parles pour Chag?   :love:


----------



## Balooners (10 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles pour Chag?   :love:


 Aussi pour lui


----------



## Taho! (10 Novembre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez c'est quand la prochaine



1. malgré ta signature tu fais des fautes, c'est pô bien !
2. au choix (et il faut que chacun me dise) le vendredi 10/12 ou le samedi 11/12. J'ai ouvert un nouveau sujet pour ça, pour éviter de continuer à polluer ce sujet


----------



## chagregel (10 Novembre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Aussi pour lui



Je ne fais que passer


----------



## Balooners (10 Novembre 2004)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> 1. malgré ta signature tu fais des fautes, c'est pô bien !


   As tu bien lu la signature : Fautes volontaires... Cette faute n'était pas volontaire, mais plutôt une erreur...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

il faut jamais oublier le *Z* du zorro justicier !!!      :love:


----------



## golf (10 Novembre 2004)

Si robertav poste dans le forum RV sans montrer le bout de son nez à une ÆS à venir, on va la mettre à l'amende d'une tournée générale 
Qu'en pensez vous les ÆSCistes


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Si robertav poste dans le forum RV sans montrer le bout de son nez à une ÆS à venir, on va la mettre à l'amende d'une tournée générale
> Qu'en pensez vous les ÆSCistes







je veux bien payer une amende

mais tournée general de quoi?  :rose:      :love:


----------



## Balooners (10 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Si robertav poste dans le forum RV sans montrer le bout de son nez à une ÆS à venir, on va la mettre à l'amende d'une tournée générale
> Qu'en pensez vous les ÆSCistes


 J'adore l'idée :love:


----------



## LeSqual (10 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Si robertav poste dans le forum RV sans montrer le bout de son nez à une ÆS à venir, on va la mettre à l'amende d'une tournée générale
> Qu'en pensez vous les ÆSCistes



C la moindre des choses je pense...


----------



## WebOliver (10 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Si robertav poste dans le forum RV sans montrer le bout de son nez à une ÆS à venir, on va la mettre à l'amende d'une tournée générale
> Qu'en pensez vous les ÆSCistes



Excellente idée...


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il faut jamais oublier le *Z* du zorro justicier !!!      :love:



Voilà un sujet intéressant


----------



## golf (10 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais tournée general de quoi?  :rose:      :love:


On va t'expliquer : au total les membres de MacGé qui participent aux ÆS, les ÆSCistes donc, doivent représenter une très grosse cinquantaine de personnes, nombre en croissance régulière 
Pour la tournée, tu commandes de la Blanche de Bruges, sauf Lemmy qui reste inexorablement au café  Cela doit bien faire 2 fûts à la pression tout çà


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> On va t'expliquer : au total les membres de MacGé qui participent aux ÆS, les ÆSCistes donc, doivent représenter une très grosse cinquantaine de personnes, nombre en croissance régulière
> Pour la tournée, tu commandes de la Blanche de Bruges, sauf Lemmy qui reste inexorablement au café  Cela doit bien faire 2 fûts à la pression tout çà






avec lemmy on sera 2 qui vont rester au café 


tu me laisse la chance de gagner au loto avant de vous payer la tounée ?


----------



## Amok (12 Novembre 2004)

Dis moi, Roberta : ton statut "thanksgiving girl", sans vouloir te vexer, ca fait un peu grosse dinde, non ? Il faut faire du sport avant de te pointer à une AES, surtout si il y a Mackie. Il est connu pour courrir queue à terre...

Bon, sinon, Balloo, ca y est ? T'es rentré dans la secte des pommes grenettes ? C'est quoi cette signature ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi, Roberta : ton statut "thanksgiving girl", sans vouloir te vexer, ca fait un peu grosse dinde, non ?




bonsoir SA MAJESTÉ AU PHYSIQUE DE STALLONE

moi j'ai jamais dit etre une reine de beauté et encore moins avoir
la taille mannequin     


et pour mackie pas de prob, je lui presenterai fifille
il y a de quoi le rendre HEUREUX    


webo et sm vous en dites quoi? sa irait fifille pour mackie?


----------



## WebOliver (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et pour mackie pas de prob, je lui presenterai fifille
> il y a de quoi le rendre HEUREUX
> 
> 
> webo et sm vous en dites quoi? sa irait fifille pour mackie?



Pour Mackie... j'ai déjà la réponse...     Pour fifille... hmmm...      :love: 

Coucou Mackie.


----------



## Amok (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir SA MAJESTÉ AU PHYSIQUE DE STALLONE
> 
> moi j'ai jamais dit etre une reine de beauté et encore moins avoir
> la taille mannequin



Le prob n'est pas là : pourquoi Thanksgiving girl ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le prob n'est pas là : pourquoi Thanksgiving girl ?




c'est bientot noel

je me prospose donc de faire la dinde......mais pas farcie


----------



## WebOliver (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est bientot noel
> 
> je me prospose donc de faire la dinde......mais pas farcie



[mode je m'auto-modère à fond ON]

Hmmm... non rien... 

[mode je m'auto-modère à fond OFF]


----------



## Amok (12 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> [mode je m'auto-modère à fond ON]
> 
> Hmmm... non rien...
> 
> [mode je m'auto-modère à fond OFF]



Oh la la : et moi ! Si tu savais !


----------



## anntraxh (12 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oh la la : et moi ! Si tu savais !



dommage ...


----------



## golf (12 Novembre 2004)

Halte au feu, c'est pas le bar ici


----------



## JBMAC (12 Novembre 2004)

Je sens que ce topic par en sucette sans aucun mauvais jeu de mot.....   

JB


----------



## Taho! (12 Novembre 2004)

Je rappelle que la prochaine soirée est déjà prévue...


----------

